# I found this



## Mutt (Jan 10, 2006)

I stumbled across this on a another site. It is about feminized seeds and stress.
Also addresses how to get more female ratio. (Props to the other dude that put this up for me to find).

Its long so read when you have some time to kill.
I've read it about 4-5 times.

Attached is the word document in zip file it is too large to post, too large in Word format, so I had to zip the word doc. to get it to upload. 

View attachment Here Is How To Produce Mostly Females From Standard Seeds.zip


----------



## MotherEarth (Jan 11, 2006)

Wonderful article! Makes sense. One of my plants got raided by mold on the top of the soil. When I woke up I quickly transplanted it. It looks like crap now, but I am going to flush it and try agian. It is all good...I have plenty more.   Thanks for the read.


----------



## Hick (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks mutt..

Really good read. I've been pretty outspoken against _feminised_ seeds for some time.  I'm no geneticist, by any stretch of the imagination, but _purposely_ introducing the hermy trait into any pool, just never felt right.
   Since the discovery or introduction of the use of _chemical sexual reversal_, I have  somewhat, lightened up my attitude toward them. But still, I can't help but feel that "feminization" is not the road that breeders should be looking down, in regards to the overall improvement of drug strains. Though it could be a very usefull tool in breeding elite strains/phenos. 
  I much prefer the _old fashoned_ way. "Promote" females and carefully choose your individuals for Xing.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for your thoughts on this. Feminized seeds are hugely expensive compared to regular "standard seeds". To find out they are from hermied plants concerned me. I liked that read, because on so many posts you read of people beleiving that just because it says feminized that it will automatically be a female. I would rather have a male than a hermie. hermie can ruin an entire grow if not caught. I have read some hermie late and can still pollenate the crop.

Also brought up that when purchasing a HID to get the MH conversion bulb too. As with MH bulbs during veg. increase tha chances of a female. HPS for flower. I new MH was always better for Veg. but didn't realize it would also increase the chances of females.


----------



## Hick (Jan 17, 2006)

Hugely expensive in comparison, yes. And what a marketing ploy. _how_ appealing it is to the poor farmer that has spent a couple hundred $ on equiptment, nutes, ect. Struggled along for 2 months learning, and growing, only to discover that he has produced all males...or 90% males and a hermy. 
  "Female" seeds gotta sound pretty promising.


> To find out they are from hermied plants concerned me.



  I believe most of the breeders have quit useing "stress reversal" for femenising. My beliefe is that no plant that doesn't pass the stress test for hermophrodism, should be feminised. At least for commercial purposes. Exception would be only when used to produce pollen to further a breeding project, where the breeder would need to go back to back cross's to work that herm gene out. 



It's the blue in the mh spectrum that is desired for the females. I believe that I have pretty much accomplished the same thing with flourescents. Once through that critical 5th week, hps spectrum is ok for vegging.


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Once through that critical 5th week, hps spectrum is ok for vegging.



whaat? your saying that hps shouldnt be used until the 5th week of veg?


----------



## Mutt (Jan 17, 2006)

quote from the report "HERE IS HOW TO PRODUCE MOSTLY FEMALES FROM STANDARD SEEDS ":
"Invest in a MH Light for vegetative growth. Dump the HPS bulb for flowering later. I have noticed that HPS lighting during vegetative growth simply sends those males to female ratios all over the place. With MH lamps the females are everywhere. Invest in some MH HID lights. It makes all the difference in getting those females to show more often. This is worth repeating! MH Bulbs produce more females under optimal conditions especially if they are present during the 3rd and 4th week of vegetative growth. Surprising enough you can start seedlings under HPS and it will not have an effect on those female ratios. Again the 3rd to 4th week of vegetative growth is what is important here."


----------



## Bubonic Chronic (Jan 17, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> quote from the report "HERE IS HOW TO PRODUCE MOSTLY FEMALES FROM STANDARD SEEDS ":
> "Invest in a MH Light for vegetative growth. Dump the HPS bulb for flowering later. I have noticed that HPS lighting during vegetative growth simply sends those males to female ratios all over the place. With MH lamps the females are everywhere. Invest in some MH HID lights. It makes all the difference in getting those females to show more often. This is worth repeating! MH Bulbs produce more females under optimal conditions especially if they are present during the 3rd and 4th week of vegetative growth. Surprising enough you can start seedlings under HPS and it will not have an effect on those female ratios. Again the 3rd to 4th week of vegetative growth is what is important here."



That report is bogus anyways, it loves feminized seeds, and I dont think thats cool.


----------



## Hick (Jan 17, 2006)

BBC...I've never germinated a single femminised seed. That said, I've found, through my own experience, that the I do achieve a better ratio of females by following the same suggestion tht are outlined in the report.

IMHO.."_Optimal growing conditions_" is the key. That includes mh, or an hps conversion, or cool whit flo's. 

I know what Ed Rosenthal says.."HpS is superior throughout all stages...." yadda yadda... Ed knows a LOT, but

 The simple "fact" is, mj prefers the bluer spectrum during veg. It's a scientific fact relating to photosynthesis.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 17, 2006)

> Hick: I know what Ed Rosenthal says.."HpS is superior throughout all stages...." yadda yadda... Ed knows a LOT, but


 
I have Ed's Closet Cultivator. Great book, but I found errors. Mainly about his take on what temps photosynthesis stops. He claims they completely stop at certain temps, where I know for a fact it slowed but still grew at those temps. So I end up researching everything to double check.

But I agree with the report and with Hick. I didn't get the feeling that it was promoting Fem'd seeds. It was addressing that without "optimal growing conditions" that your chances for male/hermie are increased whether or not they are fem'd. From my take on it, was how to get the ratio higher by reducing common stresses. I still am not sure about 100 bucks for seeds opposed to 15-30 bucks for regular. I'll take my chances and save the buck.

I am a firm beleiver like Hick that florous/MH for veg. and HPS for flower.


----------



## maugly (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello, I am from Bulgaria and my bad english do not allow me to find the right company for seed, please tell me from where to order good seed safety
Thank you


----------



## Mutt (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.seedbankupdate.com/su.html

list of most seedbanks with a rating on costumer service.


----------

